# Former shop manager/lead installer



## 1992civicb16 (Aug 23, 2009)

Checking in from Biloxi, MS. I have a fair amount of experience in the field and am here to help. Feel free to ask any questions. Quicker responses may be had by emailing me [email protected]....


----------

